# Humic Acid



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

Do you guys like using humic acid and think it's worth throwing down? If so, where do you get it from? I can't find it locally.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

A lot of people here use it. I put down some for the first time a few minutes ago actually. I got a 20lb bag of 35% humic acid from DoMyOwn. AM Leonard has Anderson Humic DG which gets great reviews but the shipping can make it expensive. Have you tried a local Site One or Ewing?


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I got a 50lb bag of live earth humic for like $16 from Ewing. They did have to order though. Going to throw down this weekend.


----------



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

I haven't gone to Site One yet. I looked online, but it shows not in stock at the local store. I guess they could order it. I wasn't sure if it was worth them ordering in or not....


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

MoeBermuda said:


> I haven't gone to Site One yet. I looked online, but it shows not in stock at the local store. I guess they could order it. I wasn't sure if it was worth them ordering in or not....


They should be getting shipments in weekly or twice a week and they would throw it on for the ride. Not speaking from experience but that's how it goes in retail.


----------



## Jmyler (Jun 14, 2019)

I've been more diligent with getting soil samples and fertilizing based on the deficiencies. I also started using Humic based on some recommendations at the same time, so I don't know if I owe any of it to the Humic but my lawn has been better than ever since using it so Im going to continue to use it. I use the andersons Humic dg and get it from amazon. Around $30 for 11 lbs which covers around 4k square feet at the rate I put it down.


----------



## MoeBermuda (May 9, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll try to grab some and see how it goes.


----------



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Can you use Humic any time? And can you use it after you already put down fertilizer? I put down milorganite last week.


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

Jmyler said:


> I've been more diligent with getting soil samples and fertilizing based on the deficiencies. I also started using Humic based on some recommendations at the same time, so I don't know if I owe any of it to the Humic but my lawn has been better than ever since using it so Im going to continue to use it. I use the andersons Humic dg and get it from amazon. Around $30 for 11 lbs which covers around 4k square feet at the rate I put it down.


How does the power compare to the liquid?
https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Liquid-Humic-Gallon-Concentrate/dp/B00CSAOFUG/

Thanks!


----------



## Jmyler (Jun 14, 2019)

AdamA said:


> Jmyler said:
> 
> 
> > I've been more diligent with getting soil samples and fertilizing based on the deficiencies. I also started using Humic based on some recommendations at the same time, so I don't know if I owe any of it to the Humic but my lawn has been better than ever since using it so Im going to continue to use it. I use the andersons Humic dg and get it from amazon. Around $30 for 11 lbs which covers around 4k square feet at the rate I put it down.
> ...


I've only ever used the Andersons product before so I couldn't speak to the difference between the two but I'm sure you're fine either way. There's just something in my head that makes me feel good about seeing little black nuggets to "see" my coverage rate.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

MoeBermuda said:


> I haven't gone to Site One yet. I looked online, but it shows not in stock at the local store. I guess they could order it. I wasn't sure if it was worth them ordering in or not....


If your willing to drive a bit Ewing in Covington GA just got a pallet of Anderson's DG in. I think it's $55 for 40lbs. I will verify this today.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Jmyler said:


> I've been more diligent with getting soil samples and fertilizing based on the deficiencies. I also started using Humic based on some recommendations at the same time, so I don't know if I owe any of it to the Humic but my lawn has been better than ever since using it so Im going to continue to use it. I use the andersons Humic dg and get it from amazon. Around $30 for 11 lbs which covers around 4k square feet at the rate I put it down.


Man that looks good. What's the hoc?


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

Jmyler said:


> I've been more diligent with getting soil samples and fertilizing based on the deficiencies. I also started using Humic based on some recommendations at the same time, so I don't know if I owe any of it to the Humic but my lawn has been better than ever since using it so Im going to continue to use it. I use the andersons Humic dg and get it from amazon. Around $30 for 11 lbs which covers around 4k square feet at the rate I put it down.


I'll probably try that next time - price is negligible, I just thought the liquid would be better absorbed.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

I've also used the Andersons DG but I'm considering this.
Raw Organic Humic Fulvic Acid- Liquid Carbon - Root Hume- Simple Grow Solutions- Natural Lawn & Garden Treatment- Nutrient Plant Food Enhancer- Concentrated Turf Grass Soil Conditioner (32 Ounce) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N198NMI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WaxfDb63KSA6R

The liquid seems to be a better deal covering 8k for 20$ vs Andersons at 65$ covering 4-10lbs per 1k on a lawn. So at 7lbs(kind of the middle) a bag will only cover 5.7k sq ft. Are they different kinds of Humic acid? One better than the other?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Bryan34w said:


> I've also used the Andersons DG but I'm considering this.
> Raw Organic Humic Fulvic Acid- Liquid Carbon - Root Hume- Simple Grow Solutions- Natural Lawn & Garden Treatment- Nutrient Plant Food Enhancer- Concentrated Turf Grass Soil Conditioner (32 Ounce) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N198NMI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_WaxfDb63KSA6R
> 
> The liquid seems to be a better deal covering 8k for 20$ vs Andersons at 65$ covering 4-10lbs per 1k on a lawn. So at 7lbs(kind of the middle) a bag will only cover 5.7k sq ft. Are they different kinds of Humic acid? One better than the other?


I could be totally wrong, but to my understand that bottle weighs roughly 2.5lbs with 8% being humic. That means .2lbs of that solution is humic. 
I believe Anderson's dg humic is the best and strongest concentration of humic. 40lbs with a 62% humic acid. So there's 24lbs of humic in that bag.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> > I've also used the Andersons DG but I'm considering this.
> ...


 Ok I was just going off their recommend 4oz per gallon covering 1k sqft.

I thought I read something somewhere saying there are different types of humic acid, or maybe where the humic came from. Could that affect application rates?


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Dawg1419 said:


> MoeBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone to Site One yet. I looked online, but it shows not in stock at the local store. I guess they could order it. I wasn't sure if it was worth them ordering in or not....
> ...


Confirmed @MoeBermuda see if your local Ewing will bring you a few bags over from the Covington store. Or make the hour drive over here


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Bryan34w said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan34w said:
> ...


I could be totally wrong; someone more knowledgeable hopefully will chime in, but those are my thoughts. I'm looking to put down some humic as well


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Has anyone tried this? Seems like a good deal for 80% humic, especially the 25lb bag for $54 shipped! It's not 100% soluble, nor is it easily spreadable (I wouldn't think) so I'm not sure the best way to apply it. Strain it?

https://www.amazon.com/Granular-Humic-Acid-Powder-Organic/dp/B01HRCLJE4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/Granular-Humic-Acid-Powder-Organic/dp/B073ZMV2FQ/ref=sr_1_52?crid=30R0NVC5YE5IP&keywords=humic+acid&qid=1561744324&s=gateway&sprefix=humic%2Caps%2C163&sr=8-52


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

I would like to raise this older discussion on the worthiness of Humic acid (and accompanying fulvic acid). 
Most of the aforementioned entries are discussing the price unfortunately. The on-going banter on price back/and-forth inevitably ruins an objective discussion on how effective a product is- and THAT is why I thought most of us are on here.
I sure would like to hear more objective discussion on RESULTS from people applying it.


----------

